# Moving to Chon Buri Province but unsure which city to live at :/



## loadavacoado (11 mo ago)

Hi everybody!! I just graduated from college with a BA in Economics and going to take a CELTA class in Bangkok this upcoming summer. After the program, I want to move and get a English Teaching job in Chon Buri but I am unsure which city to go for. I am looking for recommendations on a city that has a lot of beautiful women (plan to do a lot of dating), things to do, and has a good gym. Also any advices or recommendation on what should I do after the program. Thank you all in advance!


----------

